# Do YOU clean your house before having company?



## Cyndaquil (Sep 12, 2008)

Do you clean yourself before having company? if so why?
Also you can choose multiple choice just don't choose a yes and a no unless you only half clean.
On number for 'the' is supposed to be 'they'.


----------



## Jetx (Sep 12, 2008)

only when forced to.


----------



## cheesecake (Sep 13, 2008)

Only because I'm forced to.


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 13, 2008)

Not usually.

My guests know it's messy around my room and anything that is mine is expected by them to be messy.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 13, 2008)

Depends on the, er, _company_.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 13, 2008)

Nah. They're lucky if I bother to change out of my pajamas XD

I have very understanding friends.


----------



## Spoon (Sep 13, 2008)

My house is normally clean, and Mom cleans the entire house every Friday, so a messy house when company arrives is nonexistence :3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 13, 2008)

Do I clean my house?

No, I don't~ My mom does. It's basically what Spoonie said, she cleans it every Saturday or Sunday and it's clean when company comes over. 

If I had to clean it though, I probably wouldn't. Oh, I'm so lazy~


----------



## Zhorken (Sep 13, 2008)

I clean my house anyway.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 13, 2008)

My house and I are clean but I'll make an extra effort if I'm having guests over because going around in someone else's filth is gross. Since I don't make them go around in mine i expect the same thing from them.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes. Sort of.

"Hey Jess, did you just stuff everything on the floor under your bed?"
"Uhh... no?"


----------



## Akai Safaia (Sep 13, 2008)

If I know the company is coming over, I'll put extra effort into cleaning so that way I can make sure that the house looks at least halfway decent. If it's a surprise visit.. well, they get what they see. =)


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 13, 2008)

If someone is coming over I'll have a crack at tidying things up. My mum drags the whole family into doing it anyway, but I don't mind hoovering (easiest job). :3~


----------



## Minish (Sep 14, 2008)

Eh, sort of. My mum will usually make us clean our rooms if my gran's coming round, so I do clean then, because I know my mum will get depressed if my gran sees our tips and will do the whole 'I'M NOT REALLY A BAD MOTHER, THEY JUST REFUSE TO CLEAN IT' routine.

If my friends are coming round I won't obsessively clean _everything_ in my room but seeing as they hardly ever come round I do make somewhat of an effort. My room's usually pretty clean anyway, although dusty. XD


----------



## Sousei-san (Sep 14, 2008)

Do I clean my house? No, because it's pointless (the only company I ever have is 10 times messier) and I'm lazy. Yay, laziness!


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 15, 2008)

Spoon said:


> Mom cleans the entire house every Friday





Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Do I clean my house?
> No, I don't~ My mom does.





Tailsy said:


> My mum drags the whole family into doing it anyway,





Cirrus said:


> My mum will usually make us clean our rooms if my gran's coming round,


My dad does all the cleaning/making people tidy up in my house. I don't think I've ever seen my mum with the hoover XD


----------



## Iceon (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, ever since I've lived with my Grandparents, the house has *always* been clean. Even my bedroom, which I clean myself. Often my desk will clutter some, but I will usually try to clean it around before it becomes overwhelming. Whenever I see clutter or mess, I feel demotivated and often frustrated, like I'm in a non-functional environment 8/

I'd figure that if I lived in a home by myself, it'd be pretty well kept, too. If it ever were to somehow get messy, I'd probably run around cleaning the house up a bit. Only because I've always felt that it'd make my area more welcoming and respectful to the guest.


----------



## Fredie (Sep 16, 2008)

I do, but only because I am forced to, although, it is quite nice for visitors when they come over to see a nice clean house.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 16, 2008)

We rarely (if ever) have "company", so nope =)


----------



## Adnan (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm forced to, although I hate everything associated with the word "cleaning"


----------



## Acorn-Zak (Sep 24, 2008)

yes, i hav to....
not that i want to....


----------



## surskitty (Sep 25, 2008)

[fixes poll and removes useless tags]

I tend to do so, mainly because my mom throws fits if it's not clean enough for her sensibilities, while my dad doesn't allow company if the house isn't ~perfect~.  I don't think my friends particularly mind either way that much and as long as I don't plan for anything in advance, my mom won't insist upon it.


----------



## Dewgongian (Sep 29, 2008)

No. Fuck em'.


----------

